# Destin Offshore 2/17



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Boy was it cold this morning at 630. Good thing the launch was nice and flat. I got my arm twisted to go try some of our spots down in Destin. SOMEONE was tired of Navarre and Okaloosa :whistling:. First stop was Miss Louise. FFs were blowing up. Fish up and down and all around it. But.....none of them wanted breakfast . We stuck around for a couple of hours and then started hitting the reef complexes. Usually we see a good amount of fishing marking in the pyramids, but there were hardly any. And all the ones we saw were holding tight to the structure. Blackjeep meets up with us and he pulls up a Gag along with a trophy Snapper. Other than a couple other Snappers, the bite was really slow. Then, to make matters worse flipper and his sister decided to start their bait stealing act with us. Every cigar we dropped was getting pilfered. Well, I got fed up and busted out the almighty flounder slayer. Redemption came in the form of a flattie limit. And they tasted damn good! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You've got those flounder dialed in dude. Great job


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job as usual fellas, y'all been killin them flatties! Can't wait to build up some pcola numbers to make nearshore trips like that, I'm jealous, lol! Hey, what's your flounder slayer Ginzu?? A jig?? Thanks for the report fellas!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work man im home sick lol 5 years to go


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job as usual fellas, y'all been killin them flatties! Can't wait to build up some pcola numbers to make nearshore trips like that, I'm jealous, lol! Hey, what's your flounder slayer Ginzu?? A jig?? Thanks for the report fellas!


I would hit any structure close to a pass, Destin or Pensacola. They are still out there. I bounce a 2oz bucktail jig on the bottom tipped with cut bait, cigar, squid, or bobo strips. I like this better than a Carolina rig, because you can feel them as soon as they grab it.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome!...man, I miss them flounder bad...hard core def.... thanks for the report.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Guys...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Rob....I thought about getting after them again today but decided to give the boat a much needed detailing instead.....looks like some good dinner there!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun to catch and taste good as well..

See you out the pass....

:notworthy:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad I got the extra sleep. It was cold out there but surprisingly didn't seem too bad out on the water unless the wind was blowing. My feet were numb though after going barefoot all day. I showed up just in time to pick up a few bonita, a nice snapper and I had words with the gag below. I love catching grouper, maybe someday I'll get one while they're in season.... or better yet, maybe someday we won 't have a closed season.

Flounder were turned on in the afternoon. I was being selective about keeping them after the slaughter we've put on them the last few weekends, but I still came home with 5. I caught several skates today. I think 6. They suck because you think you have a nice flounder on the line as they're coming up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats how Primus does.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Thats how Primus does.


Wish you would have been out there with us, freezing your balls off today


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Nice work Rob....I thought about getting after them again today but decided to give the boat a much needed detailing instead.....looks like some good dinner there!


I ate two of them. Wrecks my diet, but damn it is worth it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome report! Nice fish!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Kind of a slow day but still fun. It was mostly sharks for me!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deS6G1gW6VE


----------



## Longear (Feb 7, 2013)

That is pretty impressive.
What a great add for that rod manufacturer!!!!
What make and model are the rod and reel?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yakntat said:


> Kind of a slow day but still fun. It was mostly sharks for me!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deS6G1gW6VE


 
Cool video Yak. I could hear the rod screaming MY BACK MY BACK!!!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Longear said:


> That is pretty impressive.
> What a great add for that rod manufacturer!!!!
> What make and model are the rod and reel?


I'm kind of embarrassed, but its a cheap shakespeare Tiger Spinning rod that my son had and a shimano socorro 6000 reel. I've put the shakespeare to the test, but I'm going to have to upgrade. It was screaming for sure!:yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont be embarrassed regarding something that works!


----------



## Longear (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm with JD, that rod took the test and spit it out!!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Longear said:


> I'm with JD, that rod took the test and spit it out!!!!


I guess it did handle the shark, but I'm sure it was way over matched. Has anyone had a rod break in mid fight? Last week my penn defiance reel exploded in mid fight as drag was peeling off. It was something nice whatever it was. I upgraded to a shimano torium 20.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

with that picture that might as well be a terez


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

LUNDY said:


> with that picture that might as well be a terez


I actually upgraded to a heavy action Terez, because of all the sharks we've been catching lately.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! I just upgraded my jigging rod, to the saltiga spinning series. but the terez series is probably my next jump


----------

